# App 'ChatON' vollständig vom Android-Smartphone deinstallieren



## brennmeister0815 (24. Februar 2014)

*App 'ChatON' vollständig vom Android-Smartphone deinstallieren*

Hallo alle zusammen,
gleich vorneweg 'oute' ich mich als Android-_Newbie_, nicht _DAU_ ! 

Folgende Frage zu meinem *Samsung** Galaxy S Duos* (Modellnummer: GT-S7562) mit *Android Version 4.04*,
Kernel-Version 3.08-1102401:

Ab Werk ist die App 'ChatON' installiert. Bislang hielt sich diese im 'Hintergrund'. Nach dem letzten Update auf Version 3.3.51 hat sich die App quasi vorgedrängelt, SMS Empfang/Versand läuft im Moment nur über die App. Das möchte ich aber nicht, der Standart-Dienst 'Nachrichten' genügt mir.
Nun soll die App 'ChatON' komplett deinstalliert werden.
Über _*Einstellungen/Anwendungsmanager/Installierte Apps/ChatON*_ lässt sich nur die Option "Aktualisierungen deinstallieren" auswählen.
Wie bekomme ich diese unerwünschte App endgültig entfernt? Alternativ, wie lässt sich die App deaktvieren?

Von hier aus schon einmal danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## locojens (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: App 'ChatON' vollständig vom Android-Smartphone deinstallieren*

Könntest versuchen die App zu deaktivieren ... Deinstallieren geht nur mit Root-Rechten. Über den Anwendungsmanager auf den Reiter Alle und da dann Chaton Deaktivieren. Dann ist die App deaktiviert und verschwindet auch überall.

Wäre so das Erste was mir da einfällt.

Oder du besorgst dir die App "Root Uninstaller" mit der sollte es m.M. nach auch gehen.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (24. Februar 2014)

*AW: App 'ChatON' vollständig vom Android-Smartphone deinstallieren*

O.K., 'Stopp erzwingen (_Wenn diese App zwangsweise angehalten wird, können Fehler auftreten._)' ausgewählt.
Mal schau'n, ob jetzt die unerwünschte App nun Ruhe gibt... 
Wie funktioniert die Sache mit dem "Root Uninstaller"?


----------



## brennmeister0815 (27. Februar 2014)

*AW: App 'ChatON' vollständig vom Android-Smartphone deinstallieren*



brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Wie funktioniert die Sache mit dem "Root Uninstaller"?


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

